# where to get water crystals,



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Hiya, i need some water crystals for my dubia setup. i know you can use the ones for use in plants but just worried ill get the wrong ones n kill everything. 

can someone point mt in the right direction please

Cheers 

Callam


----------



## snakeeyes21 (Nov 23, 2008)

I use the phostrogen swell gel, you can get 1kg for £4.95 on ebay at the moment, enough to last you a lifetime......
BAYER 1KG PHOSTROGEN SWELL GEL WATER STORING CRYSTALS on eBay (end time 10-Jan-11 15:21:03 GMT)

Its exacally the same as the bug gel you get in reptile shops, no added plant food or anything.


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

cheers mate, thats brill.

Callam


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

all ordered, never used em befor, if i use a tablespoon, how much water should i add mate and how long would it last

cheers


----------



## snakeeyes21 (Nov 23, 2008)

dizzee said:


> all ordered, never used em befor, if i use a tablespoon, how much water should i add mate and how long would it last
> 
> cheers


I think its a few grammes per litre, I just put a teaspoon in an old coffee jar and top it up with water.

It wont do any harm if you use too many crystals to water or vice versa


----------



## dizzee (Nov 3, 2008)

Cheers


----------

